# 69 GTO Body Bushings



## WillieF (May 5, 2008)

Can someone point me in the right direction to figure out how to correctly install new body bushings in a 69 GTO. I have a complete new set of bushings but can't figure out the right way to install them.:confused

TIA


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

On my 66 I installed the steel sleeved bushing on top of the frame with the protruding part of the bushing fitting thru the opening on the frame. The rubber bushing goes under the frame and attaches to the steel tubing from the top part. The washers goes under the lower rubber bushing and is held in place with the bolt.

The body of the car sits on top of the steel portion of the top bushing. The bolts should be torqued to 40 ft. lbs.

Hope this helps and welcome to the forum,


----------



## WillieF (May 5, 2008)

Randy,

Thanks - I'll give that a go. Appreciate the welcome. 

Willie


----------

